# Jack Pics



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll give a full report tomarrow..but here is my pics..



Iâ€™ll start at the beginning and apologize nowâ€¦.this is going to be a long one so pour yourself a cold one and sit back. The trip to the Jack started with my wife coming home after a bad day at work and wanting to go. So after a couple of phone calls my In Laws offered to take the kids for the next 4 days. Big Thanks to them this trip wouldnâ€™t have been as great if I couldnâ€™t share it with my wife. After a quick call to Bruce to let him know and a call from Bubba he couldnâ€™t find Jack quality lettuce in the whole state of Ohio it was off to bed for me (4.5hrs of sleep) and my wife was off to drop the kids off and find some Jack quality lettuce.
	Up at 10 shower eat finishing packing and on the road to meet Bruce in MI. We couldnâ€™t go thru Canada because of some meat, fixing for the DAL ABTs and a few bottles of Jack. Six hours later a stop in every state to mark my territory we pull up (On time) and Bruce is in front of his house waiting. Let the ball busting begin (and it didnâ€™t stop all weekend long).  A quick side trip to pick up Gary Bruceâ€™s brother (who was treated like us right awayâ€¦the abuse started for him the minute we pulled up). We got Gary loaded up and stopped for breakfast where not only did I get to meet Puff but he treated for breakfastâ€¦I donâ€™t know why he went out the back door, or why that waitress was trying to wave us back (maybe he forgot his change?)â€¦.but I guess thatâ€™s another story.
	On the road to the Jack 9 hours of ball busting and laughsâ€¦..Wifey was a little bummed Bruce didnâ€™t let her drive but at his age he can only handle so much excitement. Pull into the hotel promptly crack a few adult beverages in the parking lot. Drop off some stuff and it was off to the other hotel we Lynn and my self were stayingâ€¦.few more pops and off to Thee Jack Baby. Down a country road and a left turn and â€œOh my God We are at the Jackâ€


----------



## BBQcure (Oct 29, 2007)

great pictures.

 very enjoyable..  

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 29, 2007)

Ah, that brought back some great memories.  Thanks Dave.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 29, 2007)

great pics Dave, looks like you got some pics in with Paul Kirk as well


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pics Dave. Thanks for sharing 8)


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 29, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> great pics Dave, looks like you got some pics in with Paul Kirk as well



Uncle Bubba had to slip Kirk $50 to get those shots with WittDog, and even then he said not touching (arm around, etc.)


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice pic's Dave, they really took me on a walk down memory lane. When do we start cooking again...


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 29, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Ah, that brought back some great memories.  Thanks Dave.



Memories......did you cook at the Jack?


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 29, 2007)

Boy Dave,

You met a lot of bbq giants.  What advice was Mike Mills giving you in that one pic ?  He looked real serious.


----------



## Molson (Oct 30, 2007)

Great times indeed!

And you're right. I DO need to stick to Molson. My throat STILL hurts.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pics Dave, whats the coats for?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 30, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Great pics Dave, whats the coats for?


It got cold..JB....a boy from buffalo goes down south and had to get a winter hat and gloves...


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 30, 2007)

very cool.

I must say i was cracking right up seeing that picture of Uncle Bubba under the "Mellowing sign"


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 30, 2007)

Paragraphs...look in to the use of them!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 30, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Paragraphs...look in to the use of them!


There were when I typed the dam thing in a word program..I lost them when I cut and paste it :twisted: 
Bubba is the one mellowing...I'm still a................
Thanks for the kind words Greg.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 30, 2007)

man whatever you spent it was worth it!


----------



## Unity (Oct 30, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> very cool.
> 
> I must say i was cracking right up seeing that picture of Uncle Bubba under the "Mellowing sign"


I was going to comment about that too, but I figure I don't know him quite well enough yet ...   





--John  8) 
(He might give me that _look_.   )


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 30, 2007)

That was the intent of the picture...kind of an oxymoron with an emphasis on the moron.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 31, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Boy Dave,
> 
> You met a lot of bbq giants.  What advice was Mike Mills giving you in that one pic ?  He looked real serious.



I think I heard Mike tell Dave not to put too much sugar in the lemonade    lol  

Great narrative, Dave


----------



## Molson (Nov 14, 2007)

Since I don't know how to link thumbs from my gallery, here is the link to my pics:

http://www.captainjimbo.com/photos/thum ... p?album=34


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 14, 2007)

Molson said:
			
		

> Since I don't know how to link thumbs from my gallery, here is the link to my pics:
> 
> http://www.captainjimbo.com/photos/thum ... p?album=34



They look fine to me Molson.  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 14, 2007)

Great pics..had a little single barrel this morning


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 14, 2007)

Great pics Jim. Have to ask what the heck did you guys hit the RV with?


----------



## wittdog (Nov 14, 2007)

Did you guys take that fence down?


----------



## Molson (Nov 14, 2007)

heh, just a little oops in a parking lot.


----------

